
Gitlab 10.4 Released with Web IDE (Beta) - markdog12
https://about.gitlab.com/2018/01/22/gitlab-10-4-released/
======
sytse
We're very excited about this release. The Web IDE is a highlight. It is based
on the awesome VScode from Microsoft. It has been a joy to work with and the
ecosystem is great. No ETA yet on org-mode in the editor :)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16198369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16198369)

Edit: Also loved this comment: Fast forward + rebase workflow now in CE for
@gnome. And with this, we are now ready to switch over all of our ~500
projects! Kudos to the @gitlab team for the big effort on bringing this to CE
and the help and quick action on GNOME needs. Cheers.Carlos Soriano
[https://twitter.com/csoriano1618/status/955520662197690369](https://twitter.com/csoriano1618/status/955520662197690369)

------
sytse
The conversation is happening in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16212234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16212234)

